# Why FreeBSD lacks the entourage GNU has: diaspora, mastodon, etc.



## Nicushor (Mar 6, 2018)

I wonder why there are not similar projects with the FreeBSD style and guidelines? Opinions?


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Mar 6, 2018)

Don't have a clue what you are asking but FreeBSD is an operating system, not an application developer like GNU is, but those applications are available to use on FreeBSD in ports.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 6, 2018)

drhowarddrfine said:


> FreeBSD is an operating system, not an application developer


This is the exact reason why.


----------

